# best price on canon 70d $400 rebate



## kay1547 (Oct 15, 2013)

Canon EOS 70D 20.2MP Digital SLR Camera w/ 18-55mm + 55-250mm Lens + Pixma Pro-100 Printer + 50-pack Canon Photo Paper $1198 After $400 Rebate + Free shipping - Adorama Deals, Coupons and Promos

you can probably get $300 for the printer and lenses then use that with the rebate toward good glass.  If i wasn't over my 30 day return on my 70d, i would have jumped on this.


----------

